# Sydney University



## hossein007 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello,
I am planing to apply to a master program at a university in Sydney. The course is 2 years long and 4 semesters. The tuition fee for every semester is 13000 dollars. My initial capital is 30000 dollars. Is it possible for me to pass the course in university with this money and also working part-time 80 hours a month? I have more than seven years of experience in web development and a bachelor of science in software engineering.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ahmad.ali12100atgmail. (Feb 1, 2014)

hossein007 said:


> Hello,
> I am planing to apply to a master program at a university in Sydney. The course is 2 years long and 4 semesters. The tuition fee for every semester is 13000 dollars. My initial capital is 30000 dollars. Is it possible for me to pass the course in university with this money and also working part-time 80 hours a month? I have more than seven years of experience in web development and a bachelor of science in software engineering.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Yeah man it is possible my friend is also working 80 hours and your web development can also help u financially
Have u applied yet or not?


----------

